# Création d'Application iPhone sur Mac



## cocolaboiss (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Première question pour moi sur ce forum, j'espère que c'est au bon endroit que je l'ai postée. 

J'ai également vérifié sur le forum si ce sujet avait déjà été traité et c'est le cas, cependant les réponses sont assez vieilles et les questions ne sont pas précisément les mêmes.

Bref, j'ai eu comme on dit "une idée" d'application et je souhaiterai me lancer.
Je n'ai cependant aucune connaissance en la matière ou presque et j'avoue que Xcode m'a ruiné le cerveau après 10min :mouais: . Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de manger les tuto pour m'y mettre.

Par le passé, j'avais déjà créé une application pour mon ancien employeur grâce à Kawet. Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez mais c'est assez pratique. Cela permet de créer une application sur le net très simple et rapidement. Le malus c'est que c'est assez bridé et on ne peut pas aller très loin. :hein:

Je voulais donc savoir si il existait un système intermédiaire ? Un logiciel assistant à installer sur mac pour simplifier la création avec une interface "wysiwyg" ou un site web mais relativement plus poussé que Kawet ? 


Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair .. pour résumer, je voudrais "juste" créer une application iPhone très simple tout en esquivant l'apprentissage Xcode.

Merci par avance pour votre aide ! 

Coco


----------



## Rez2a (13 Octobre 2012)

Hello,

il faudrait que tu précises en quoi les solutions que tu as testées sont trop bridées pour réaliser ton appli, histoire que les gens qui s'y connaissent là-dedans puissent savoir si ça serait réalisable avec une autre plate-forme.


----------



## cocolaboiss (14 Octobre 2012)

Hello Rez2a,

Pardon, en effet mon post n'était peut être pas assez détaillé, je me rattrape de suite :

Sur Kawet, c'est comme si on avait accès directement à une application construite et qu'il fallait la remplir avec nos infos. Il y a donc un modèle bien défini.

Application obligatoirement en mode portrait avec les classiques boutons d'actions en bas de l'app.
A nous, ensuite, de changer les icônes des boutons d'actions et d'intégrer le contenu voulu dans les pages correspondantes. 

Dans chaque page, on choisit de mettre image et/ou texte etc. L'interface est très verrouillée dans le sens ou les éléments rajoutés dans chaque page sont affichés tels un "listing", on ne peut pas placer ce que l'on veut où l'on veut.
L'intégration des éléments (photos par exemple) est très aisée via une base de données en ligne où on upload au préalable tout ce que l'on souhaite, cependant le résultat est parfois un peu "moche". Intégration bâclée des photos via un resize automatique approximatif...

Un dernier exemple qui me pose problème, Kawet ne prends pas en compte les GIFS. Il les affichent comme des images fixes.

Désolé si mon explication part un peu dans tous les sens mais à part vous donner une série d'exemples concrets, je ne vois pas comment mieux décrire l'aspect "bridé" et "limité" de ce système.

J'espère que cela suffira à compléter ma demande.. 

Merci !


----------

